# Worth anything or special?



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello.
Just wondering if this gun is worth anything?

Its a nice shape .22 caliber that was manufactered on August 13th, 1907 by Hamilton and sons.

Nice little gun. Just curious as to the worth or history of it. Tnx, HG


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Pics?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Thread is worthless without pics.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

:smt082brokenimage: wait there aren't any.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

brokenimagebrokenimage


----------

